# Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Wolfsburg, 21 September 2007* - The Eos has won an extraordinary readers’ vote: for the first time, women could vote for their favourite car at the web site evecars.com, a British internet page conceived for women. The eight-member jury comprising editors and experts in technology and automotive sports saw the Eos as the clear winner in the final elimination involving 27 models. 
*Full story...*


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice ([email protected])*

Please post more pics of girls and the Eos


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_Please post more pics of girls and the Eos

x2


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_Please post more pics of girls and the Eos

Ditto...that girl is uber cute.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice ([email protected])*

the EOS wins "Ladies Choice"? 
I would have never thought the car would have a chance in that category.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
x2









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (GoKart_16v)*

Sigh.. guys like this car too, but if ladies want to ride in my EOS that's fine by me.


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (aflaedge)*

just proves all vw convertibles are chick cars
flame suit on


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_Please post more pics of girls and the Eos

x4








"an extraordinary readers’ vote..." --pretty funny.










_Modified by mhjett at 6:22 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (max44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max44* »_just proves all vw convertibles are chick cars
flame suit on








So when a guy drives one, he seems more secure with his sexuality and attracts lots of women with his "cuuute" car!


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (max44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max44* »_just proves all vw convertibles are chick cars

that's why i have an 88 cabby.








the ladies don't know it's a 2.slO with a turbo in the works. and a manly restore.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_







So when a guy drives one, he seems more secure with his sexuality and attracts lots of women with his "cuuute" car!









It's true. When I met my fiance, he had an '83 triple white Cabby. Confidence trumps all.


----------



## beercan chariot (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (aflaedge)*

cab-ri-OH


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_Please post more pics of girls and the Eos

X5


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
X5

x6


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_
x6

x7


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (max44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max44* »_just proves all vw convertibles are chick cars

-1


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice ([email protected])*


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Ladies’ Choice*





















_Modified by liquid stereo at 11:31 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## VWNUBEE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Ladies’ Choice (liquid stereo)*

*OH MY* 

_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (liquid stereo)*

I have to say, those headlights look great...


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

you guys are terrible


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (lilDevil)*

The lady in the first post is awesome. A confident woman doesn't have to "show it all" to look great! Classy women are much better...


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

yup very true ...sluts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (lilDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilDevil* »_yup very true ...sluts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Fixed it 4 you.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*They're all good*

That lady is okay but she's got a forehead the size of Mount Rushmore. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Beancounter 12345* »_The lady in the first post is awesome. A confident woman doesn't have to "show it all" to look great! Classy women are much better...


----------



## VW QT w a booty (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice ([email protected])*

Now if I could only afford one....









If anyone would like to donate a Eos this way I'd be happy to take plent-o of classy confidant lady pics


----------



## OSD#15 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ for the first time, women could vote


----------



## kuebelwagen84 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (aflaedge)*


_Quote »_
Sigh.. guys like this car too, but if ladies want to ride in my EOS that's fine by me.

just look at how many women you see driving mustangs, I'd say where I live about 90% of mustangs are driven by girls and despite my opinions on the car the majority of people don't consider it a girl's car.
My mom currently drives a TT convertible, and even though me and my dad were raving about the car, the main reason she wanted it was because it was a convertible, so maybe the convertible argument is a good one
that being said, none of the girls I know like my convertible 73' Thing


_Modified by kuebelwagen84 at 11:15 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (kuebelwagen84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuebelwagen84* »_that being said, none of the girls I know like my convertible 73' Thing

Huh. My wife, who's definitely still a 'chick'







, loves that car.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

very interesting, people preffer eos over beetle convertible, i mean women


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice ([email protected])*

When I was picking up my R32 in August, the only other people buying were women buying EOSs. Unfortunately they were all with their husbands.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Wins the Ladies’ Choice (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_ Unfortunately they were all with their husbands.


----------

